# Blackhawk again, a .45 Colt:



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

This .45 was originally a Blackhawk, then converted to a Bisley, and now back to a Blackhawk:










The case coloring was by Doug Turnbull. Memphis gunsmith Keith Warner fit and blued the steel Blackhawk grip frame. Walnut grips by Cary Chapman.

And, it handles my pet .45 Colt loads very well.

Bob Wright


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That sure is a beauty.


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

Those stocks are exquisite!:smt023

I love figured walnut.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

You need to stop. You're making me want one.

That looks _really_ good.


----------

